# New to Dubai fed up going to pub by myself



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Al,,
Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
Speak soon 
Chris


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi chris.

I feel your pain! usual forum night out is a Thursday, there good fun! I went along a couple of weeks ago and you get to know people! 

Where abouts are you living? If nearby id be happy to meet up one evening for a couple of games of pool and a beer or two.


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

zoglug said:


> Hi chris.
> 
> I feel your pain! usual forum night out is a Thursday, there good fun! I went along a couple of weeks ago and you get to know people!
> 
> Where abouts are you living? If nearby id be happy to meet up one evening for a couple of games of pool and a beer or two.


Hey,
Im living up in the springs which is nice but nothing happening round that way!
Your not a shark are you?


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Chris, welcome to Dubai.

My experience here is that you can't find quality friends by going to the bars or showing up at events randomly around town. I recommend you to register for free at meetup.com and join the groups you are interested in. They have regular outings. 
Doubai New In Town is a must to join!

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Chris, as you live in the Springs, you might want to try the Crown and Lion in the Byblos Hotel in Tecom, they have a pool table, dart board - just get your name on the board for pool and you will start interacting.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Chris...im not a shark by any stretch of the imagination no! lol! I actually live in the greens. Crown & Lion is good, Nelson's aint to bad in the Media Rotana and i was in Goodfella's the other evening playing pool which is quite good too. 

Once you can pm on here (after 5 posts) pm me your mob number and we'll sort out a couple of beers one evening


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi all,
would love to join if some nice mature gathering with some funny cool chitchat around
letme know if anythng is planned for next weekend


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank all much appreciated, Crown n lion is a decent boozer allthough a little smoky (thats coming from a smoker) decent tble though, i will drop you my number zoglug and we can sort it. cheers


----------



## littleLaura (Feb 26, 2011)

Scottish Chris said:


> Hello Al,,
> Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
> Speak soon
> Chris




Hey there,
Pick up a copy of time out dubai or go on their website, loads of clubs/leagues etc.
We organised a night out Thursday just gone, with mainly newbies, loads of people turned up and it was a really good crowd, you should come along to the next one!!

L x


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

hey, give me a shout..we can have a drink..and play some pool out here..


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Scottish Chris said:


> Hello Al,,
> Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
> Speak soon
> Chris


How about Friday Chris?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/72289-friday.html


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, thanks all, i will deffo be at next one if it was good. Friday i cant im afraid im flying. Going out tomorow, just not sure where, anyone up for it??


----------



## Rose0d (Dec 12, 2010)

Scottish Chris said:


> Hello Al,,
> Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
> Speak soon
> Chris


I would love a buddy to go to the bar with - havnt been just want one or two - I work terrible hours and would love a relaxing drink now and then - no licence so no beer at home.... i can play pool kin of.... rose


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Rose0d said:


> I would love a buddy to go to the bar with - havnt been just want one or two - I work terrible hours and would love a relaxing drink now and then - no licence so no beer at home.... i can play pool kin of.... rose


No probs mate, when you free, Guys night out!! Kareoke??


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Rose0d said:


> I would love a buddy to go to the bar with - havnt been just want one or two - I work terrible hours and would love a relaxing drink now and then - no licence so no beer at home.... i can play pool kin of.... rose


Oops Sorry Rose, Just read your post again , your a girl obviously, So a guys / Girls night out, How good at pool are you,? i dont want to be embarressed


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Am i allowed to put my SMS number on the page??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scottish Chris said:


> Am i allowed to put my SMS number on the page??



Its not a good idea as this is an open forum and you could get flooded with messages from wanted and unwanted people and you probably wont know who is who! Use the PM facility on here, much safer!

jo xxx


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> Its not a good idea as this is an open forum and you could get flooded with messages from wanted and unwanted people and you probably wont know who is who! Use the PM facility on here, much safer!
> 
> jo xxx


Thanks JO, I just thought it would be quicker tis all, never thought random people would take it, but point noted, 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone who wants number please PM me and we can sort some pool action!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Scottish Chris said:


> Anyone who wants number please PM me and we can sort some pool action!!


Pool and a beer? Count me in....
Pm sent...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too


----------



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Would also be up for this. I'll send you a PM. Cheers.


----------



## ItSaraiii (Mar 7, 2011)

littleLaura said:


> Hey there,
> Pick up a copy of time out dubai or go on their website, loads of clubs/leagues etc.
> We organised a night out Thursday just gone, with mainly newbies, loads of people turned up and it was a really good crowd, you should come along to the next one!!
> 
> L x


Hey Laura, This is Sara! It was nice meeting everyone at Barasti on Thursday... ! BlySky and I met up with a couple of ppl at the Rock bottom next day....guess we were quiet late and you had already leaft.... Anyhow, the music was cool and we should totally hit that place again.

Cheers!


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds Dubai not so easy to enjoy the colorful night-life,do any body can recommand for us? 

stanley


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

There is alot in Dubai night life,but I think you need the good gathering around to hve the fun


----------



## stanley308 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Bon Bon*



Bon Bon said:


> There is alot in Dubai night life,but I think you need the good gathering around to hve the fun




yes,i am agree with ur ID! so,can you recommand some good place for me? ))


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Scottish Chris said:


> Hello Al,,
> Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
> Speak soon
> Chris


Hey Chris. Have you looked into a web site Meetup. There is a good social group called DNIT. Stands for Dubai new in town. Joining is free and they have a lot of activities. There is other social groups part of Meetup.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

stanley308 said:


> yes,i am agree with ur ID! so,can you recommand some good place for me? ))


You have Trader Vix in JBR Walk, M-DEK in Media one Hotel and
Horizon in Habtoor Grand Hotel.

They all should be nice,packed with crown and energetic atmosphere


----------



## searea88 (Jan 23, 2011)

R666 said:


> hey, give me a shout..we can have a drink..and play some pool out here..


I am interested in playing pool if your looking for someone else to join. I am not a shark but probably better than average. (Canadian living in Merdif)


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Scottish Chris said:


> Hello Al,,
> Ive been in Dubai for 7 weeks now, its all good intially, but i am finding going to pub on my tod a bit sad, Do any guys here know fo pubs with a pool team perhaps?? Or do people here have nights out or anything, Any help would be greatly appreciated as if i sit at the bar any longer ill go mad!!
> Speak soon
> Chris


I saw several replies from people with an interest in playing pool. There is an excellent pool/billiards location in Hor al Anz East, just past the Dubai Flower Center and the Renault dealership off Sheik Zayed Road.
*[This is not an advertisement, I have been there and it's a nice place] *
It is called Millenium Avenue and they have regular pool and foosball tournaments with money added to the prize pools. The food is excellent there, and quite inexpensive, too. They have somewhere around 12-15 pool tables, 6 foosball tables, Internet gaming rooms, ample flat-screen TVs, and MegaTouch video games.
Take SZR North past the airport and take the first exit past the Dubai Flower Centre. (I think it's Exit 62) You pass the Renault dealership on your right; turn left at the signal and then take another left the next (first) signal. There is a large parking lot on the right and Millenium Avenue is on the left, down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey im up for some fun.....PM me or something if any plans are getting concrete. I would like to catch up with some expats here and have a few beers! Cheers


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

searea88 said:


> Hey Chris. Have you looked into a web site Meetup. There is a good social group called DNIT. Stands for Dubai new in town. Joining is free and they have a lot of activities. There is other social groups part of Meetup.


i signed up with four dubai meetup groups. some members are genuine, some try to use you and squeeze you of info and contacts to get jobs and such. the mixers are nice, so you get to meet lots of people, some of whom are nice. other activities? photography, walking, visiting areas here, watching bull fighting (yes, i know, but it's true), reading books, and traveling to oman. 

the trouble is... people tend to take after the sands here... they lie low in calm times, stay put when you're in dire need of an oasis, fly away when the slightest breeze blows, blind you and irritate your eyes, nose and skin, try to get in your shoes, clothes, car, and home, and so on... 

could it be because we're in the desert?


----------



## bushnazir22 (Mar 10, 2011)

as being in duabi, its quite easy to find one, all you have to do is search google map for that.


----------

